# Head Shakers



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Little fish dash and dart when they hit the fly . . . big fish hunker down and shake their heads back and forth. 

Head shakers send a pulsating throb through the fly rod, and into your hands. 

Today the head shakers showed up.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

love head shakers.i landed a 29in trout a few years ago on fly and she literally came out of the water then tail walked for what seemed like 5 mins.i have yet to catch a bass on fly.nice pics!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I see in the pictures that you sometimes use a Pfluger Medalist fly reel. I am not an accomplished fly caster and can not speak with great experience but I find that they do the trick under conditions like you fish. I read many years ago a book or article by the late great Billy Pate. He was reviewing a bunch of high dollar reals for bay fish in Florida. At the end of the story he said that you would have a hard time beating a Medalist at that price point. Sometimes all you have to do is store line and they do it just as well as a high dollar item. I enjoy your tales and photos. Thanks, Gary


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome fish!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

daddyhoney said:


> I see in the pictures that you sometimes use a Pfluger Medalist fly reel. I am not an accomplished fly caster and can not speak with great experience but I find that they do the trick under conditions like you fish. I read many years ago a book or article by the late great Billy Pate. He was reviewing a bunch of high dollar reals for bay fish in Florida. At the end of the story he said that you would have a hard time beating a Medalist at that price point. Sometimes all you have to do is store line and they do it just as well as a high dollar item. I enjoy your tales and photos. Thanks, Gary


I have the Pflueger Medalist paired up with an 8' 5wt Pflueger Purist rod for use on the San Marcos river. Many times, fishing this river from a kayak is more "combat" than finesse. This combination rod and reel are pretty much indestructible.

I own a dozen or so more expensive rod/reel combinations, but they are much more likely to break.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I meant to include these pics.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like you got into em good, nice fish. Have yet to catch a Rio??

I notice you had coneheads & splitshot, fish were deep or hittin em on a fast drop huh?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

roofish said:


> Looks like you got into em good, nice fish. Have yet to catch a Rio??
> 
> I notice you had coneheads & splitshot, fish were deep or hittin em on a fast drop huh?


You are correct. The extra weight increased the movement of the streamer producing an aggressive strike from shallow fish, and allowing it to sink a little longer gave the deeper fish a chance to hit the fly.


----------



## burntorange77 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great pics. I always look forward to new posts from you.

I see that same fly in so many of your pics. Do you tie it yourself or buy it from somewhere?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

burntorange77 said:


> Great pics. I always look forward to new posts from you.
> 
> I see that same fly in so many of your pics. Do you tie it yourself or buy it from somewhere?


Yes, I tie these flies. They are easy to tie.

Kevin Hutchison provides fly tying kits, complete with DVD instructions, from 
www.fishheadpress.com

I modify his patterns with colors proven to work for me.

Contact him and tell him I sent you.

Let's go fishing.


----------

